

JDK 6 Update 21 (JDK or JRE) is Out - adamilardi
http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
Since everyone posts every update of clojure and scala I thought people might like to know what is going on with it's father. JAVA
======
adamilardi
Release notes: <http://java.sun.com/javase/6/webnotes/6u21.html>

~~~
pohl
I noticed that a couple of items on the list were features that I thought
would not arrive until JDK7: compressed 64-bit pointers, and the G1 garbage
collector, for example.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_version_history#Java_SE_7....](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_version_history#Java_SE_7.0)

~~~
riffraff
hey have been available as experimental options for quite a wile (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_version_history#Java_SE_6_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_version_history#Java_SE_6_Update_14)
), and at least for G1 they seem to still be.

I have the impression, reading the release notes, that compressed oops and
escape analysis may be enabled by default now, but I'd be happy if someone
could shed some light

